# Roasted Coffee Beans



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I love the diversity in these roasted coffee beans. So many shapes, textures and even colours

  

click to enlarge

image via Facebook from http://www.kavovnik.cz/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No wonder we have problems tweaking the grinder when changing beans! Great picture.


----------

